# Simulación de oscilador



## magl (Dic 8, 2008)

Tengo el programa livewire y me interesa simular una onda de 1 MHz. Pero no veo diferencia entre el registro de la señal de 50 Hz y la de 1 MHz. 
¿Se vería mejor este registro con otro simulador?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2008)

si cambiaras el patron tiempo, a lo mejor se veria mejor la diferencia.

por otro lado el EAGLE es otro programa, mucho mas completo, con librerias gigantes, y simulaciones mas reales, y menos ideales.

aun no lo se manejar bien pero esta mortal.

saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 8, 2008)

Eagle solo es para PCBs; yep y es muy bueno para eso E.M.H.O


----------

